# looking for a new hood



## Guest (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey I got a 1994 Maxima and I am looking for a new hood. Anyone know where I can get one? Also, I was wondering if anyone knew where the anti theft sensor is on the hood. Thanks


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

usually that sensor is near the front... it's simply a spring loaded piece that once the spring gets about half way uncompressed, it tells the ECU that the hood has been opened.

but sorry.. don't know where you can get a hood


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Hoods...try the following links.

Search for your model and hoods...
Search the same way here...

The above links I found hoods for '94 Maximas for around $200.


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

MrEous said:


> Hoods...try the following links.
> 
> Search for your model and hoods...
> Search the same way here...
> ...


Or talk to JNCORacer haha


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

JNCoRacer has a hood available for a 4th gen Alex...unfortunately the member above is looking for a 3rd gen hood.

hehe


----------

